# Suggestions for a light for a rimless tank that will do two kinds of light



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

do they even make that ??? i have a 21.5 gallon rimless tank (no roof) and i need to buy a light for it ... all of my other tanks came with canopies ... and when i have looked around a bit i do not see a light that would be suitable ... i am filling the tank with glofish and would like black light and light for plants ... anyone have any suggestions ??? this is the tank:










and having a roofless tank, do i need to get a roof or cover it or can it be left open ???

no jrt's were harmed in the making of this post :O)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

- For glofish you'll need a UV bulb, I suppose they have those in the standard bulb variety. Although I used UV LED's.
- You'll notice significant evaporation with a canopyless setup.
- I couldn't fit a standard canopy onto my 10g rimless, as it has no "lip" on it to hold the canopy, I ended up buying a 96w coralife setup.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you may be able to use a cold cathode UV tube to get the colours to really jump out


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> you may be able to use a cold cathode UV tube to get the colours to really jump out


DEFINITELY a great suggestion. You can just buy a 12 volt 1 amp ac adapter for like 7 bucks off ebay and hook it up directly, using DC power. That would be wicked and definitely make the glofish pop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

okay, you guys are talking like my brother :O) where would i buy something like that ... could i just go to king eds for example, say how wide my tank is and buy something like that there ??? i like the use of the word wicked cuz i think the tank is going to be wicked :O)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You can go to a computer store like NCIX to get a uv cold cathode tube, you'd just need to cut off the white plug (computer "molex") and wire it into the ac adapter after cutting off the ac adapter's plug. There's only two wires to connect, so someone a little electrically savy can do it easily.

Cold Cathodes are heatless, and they look like this: http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=17288&vpn=CLK12UV2&manufacture=Logisys Computer

Anyways, I got my coralife unit from someone off here on BCA, it looks like this: Coralife 36" FRESHWATER AquaLight Fixture - 1 x 96W


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

effox said:


> You can go to a computer store like NCIX to get a uv cold cathode tube, you'd just need to cut off the white plug (computer "molex") and wire it into the ac adapter after cutting off the ac adapter's plug. There's only two wires to connect, so someone a little electrically savy can do it easily.
> 
> Cold Cathodes are heatless, and they look like this: NCIX.com - Buy Logisys CLK12UV2 Dual UV Cold Cathode Kit 12IN 3.0MM - Logisys Computer - CLK12UV2 - in Canada
> 
> Anyways, I got my coralife unit from someone off here on BCA, it looks like this: Coralife 36" FRESHWATER AquaLight Fixture - 1 x 96W


also some car audio places carry them


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

thats a nice looking tank (and dog)


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks for the link, and nice comments about tank/dog :O) i like the cold cathode light but i am thinking the coralife might be easier for me :O)


----------

